# Martinsburg WV Roll Call



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 4, 2007)

Okay, we are leaving at 2 on Friday.  Who else is going?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 4, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Okay, we are leaving at 2 on Friday.  Who else is going?



I would have come with you if you asked me to.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1j4nbw3c]Okay, we are leaving at 2 on Friday.  Who else is going?



I would have come with you if you asked me to.  [/quote:1j4nbw3c]

There is still time.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Sep 4, 2007)

See ya there around 6pm!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 4, 2007)

Good luck to all


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Sep 4, 2007)

I am leaving around 2pm on Friday as well.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 5, 2007)

Wahoo, sounds like the start of a BBQ Central Party.  I will have brats and jalop sausages on the grill friday night.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, it looks like it will just be Lil'qer and me on this trip.  The guy who was going to help had a death in the family and wont be able to make it.  Oh well, little father daughter quality time.  I may need some help getting the tents up if you guys dont mind lending a hand?


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Sep 6, 2007)

Got you covered Bill.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I will have some extra brats on the grill for you guys.  Also planning on making the armadilo eggs for saturday.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah...results


----------

